# BFP on CD 23, 9 DPO :) :) :)



## Dan'ls Wifey

:thumbup:
First of all, since I've only been on here two days, I feel like kind of a cheater! I wasn't trying to conceive, we were actually trying to prevent! But we are pregnant, and I found out this morning at 8 AM using an equate + or - test (walmart) with FMU. I have had 2 miscarriages previously, and I'm hoping this convenient little mistake sticks!

Here it is!

https://i48.tinypic.com/ftedqo.jpg

Thank you all so much for your support!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs:


----------



## Katie Mc

congrats and enjoy your 9 months


----------



## alynn6758

congrats!!!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Congrats!


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

Congrats


----------



## 678star-bex

aww congrats - it was meant to be.


----------



## willbamom1day

happy 9 months


----------



## mumexpctinno3

Congrats xxx


----------



## poppy

Congratulations!

xxx


----------



## ArticBaby

Congratulations :baby:


----------



## chelseaharvey

Congratulations


----------



## laural11

congratulations! how exciting to get a bfp so early!


----------



## princess_bump

huge congratulations :D


----------



## jane23

Congratulations :)


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

congratulations xxx


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

Congrats!


----------



## Dan'ls Wifey

Thank you for all your congrats. The next day I got a negative, and it turns out I had a very early miscarriage. All your prayers will be much appreciated.


----------



## louise1302

Congrats


----------



## ragdoll

Sorry to hear that hun. My thoughts are with you


----------

